# KeO Sprint pedal wear



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

I've lost the instructions that came with my KeO Sprint pedals and the LOOK website isn't much help for finding any archive info, so...

I have noticed lately that there is some new, noticeable play in (I believe) the connection between the cleat and the pedal body that manifests as an audible click I can also feel in the shoe, mostly when I'm out of the saddle or sprinting. It's not distressing and hasn't led to premature release or anything, but it's something I haven't felt until recently and wanted to check into. Upon inspection it's obvious that they've worn on the platform area where the cleat rubs against the pedal body. (I've gone through a couple of sets of cleats and have not felt the same thing when the old ones were ready to be replaced, so I don't think it's the cleats...) The pedals have approximately 10,000kms on them.

Does anyone know a rule of thumb for when pedals become too worn to work reliably? 

If necessary, I'd rather replace them before they start releasing unintentionally...

Thanks.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Maybe you should remove the axle body and kind of clean it out and reapply some grease to the axle body. Maybe that's where the clicking is coming from. I know that happened to me and the regreasing cleared that up. Just don't put too much grease in the axle body. When I did it didn't spin too freely. So I removed some and it's smooth again.

good luck!


----------

